# Looking for Patchouli blend ideas



## HenleyNatural (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm getting ready to make a batch of patchouli soap and need suggestions on which essential oil or oils blend well with patchouli.  Please list any ideas or preference you might have.  

Every craft show this season at least one person asks me if I have patchouli.   I didn't know that this scent was so popular.

Thanks for your help everyone.
Steve


----------



## MsSharLee (Nov 16, 2011)

I do not like the smell of patchouli, but, I blend it with sandlewood and love love love theresult. I'm not sure of the ratio I use and I'm not home to look it up.

I've also used patchouli and pink grapefruit ... more to anchor the grapefruit so the patchouli is a small amount ... but I like that one also.


----------



## HenleyNatural (Nov 16, 2011)

MsSharLee said:
			
		

> I do not like the smell of patchouli, but, I blend it with sandlewood and love love love theresult. I'm not sure of the ratio I use and I'm not home to look it up.
> 
> I've also used patchouli and pink grapefruit ... more to anchor the grapefruit so the patchouli is a small amount ... but I like that one also.



Thanks MsSharLee, I'd be interested in knowing what ratios you use. Also, do you know how many ounces or grams of sandlewood and pathouli per pound of oils (ppo) you use?  Thanks!


----------



## dieSpinne (Nov 16, 2011)

Patchouli blends well with just about any citrus or citrus blend, as well as lemongrass, basil, sandalwood, thyme, bergamot, Litsea, mint, rose, vetyver, violet leaf and just about any "high note" fragrances.

In my experience, Patchouli can be very strong in a finishing scent so use it sparingly (generally I do not use more than 25%, though I have heard people use as much as 33% in blends that are not "All about the Patchouli".

One of my favorite scents is Patchouli with Mandarin and Lime.  The Mandarin/Lime is mixed 50/50 and then blended with about 20% Patchouli. (I say about because differing batches of Patchouli EO may be slightly different in strength.  Start with a 80:20 blend of Mandarin/Lime to Patchouli and then adjust to suit your liking)


----------



## Fragola (Nov 16, 2011)

I very often add a tiny bit of Patchouli (like 5%) to enhance the "perfumesness" of a blend.


----------



## HenleyNatural (Nov 16, 2011)

dieSpinne said:
			
		

> Patchouli blends well with just about any citrus or citrus blend, as well as lemongrass, basil, sandalwood, thyme, bergamot, Litsea, mint, rose, vetyver, violet leaf and just about any "high note" fragrances.
> 
> In my experience, Patchouli can be very strong in a finishing scent so use it sparingly (generally I do not use more than 25%, though I have heard people use as much as 33% in blends that are not "All about the Patchouli".
> 
> One of my favorite scents is Patchouli with Mandarin and Lime.  The Mandarin/Lime is mixed 50/50 and then blended with about 20% Patchouli. (I say about because differing batches of Patchouli EO may be slightly different in strength.  Start with a 80:20 blend of Mandarin/Lime to Patchouli and then adjust to suit your liking)



Thanks Chuck!  I think you put me on the right track with the Mandarin/Lime and Patchouli combo.  After reading through the forum it seems a Citrus and Patchouli is rather popular.  However, the soap makers were using sweet orange which I don't really care for.  So, I like the idea of using Mandarin EO. Plus, Lime EO is one of my favorites.


----------



## Hellcat (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi there,

Lavender EO goes very well with the patchouli. It's a scent that even men like!

The Patchouli scent "softens" the old lady image that a lot of people still connect with lavender


----------



## HenleyNatural (Nov 16, 2011)

Hellcat said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Lavender EO goes very well with the patchouli. It's a scent that even men like!
> 
> The Patchouli scent "softens" the old lady image that a lot of people still connect with lavender



Thank you.  I've added it to my list.


----------



## Soaplady22 (Nov 16, 2011)

You can also go here:

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php

and you can enter the size of your recipe for amounts to use.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 16, 2011)

If the ask for patchouli, chances are they want that as the dominant note.

Patchouli, sweet orange, and cedar is a really nice blend.

Then again, I love patchouli, even straight up.


----------



## HenleyNatural (Nov 16, 2011)

Soaplady22 said:
			
		

> You can also go here:
> 
> http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php
> 
> and you can enter the size of your recipe for amounts to use.



Thank you Soaplady,  this chart will be very useful when I start my EO experimenting.


----------



## HenleyNatural (Nov 16, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> If the ask for patchouli, chances are they want that as the dominant note.
> 
> Patchouli, sweet orange, and cedar is a really nice blend.
> 
> Then again, I love patchouli, even straight up.



Thank you Judymoody for your suggestion.  I added it to my list.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 16, 2011)

I love Patch! Anything is good with it! Rainbow Meadow fragrance calculator has a lot of blends with Patchouli.


----------



## Adema (Nov 16, 2011)

In equal amounts patchouli eo, sandalwood fo, and any good vanilla.


----------



## skyfarms (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm with Judy and Soapbuddy - LOVE patchouli!  

Sandalwood is very nice with it, but so pricey.  Citrus oils blend great and I second the patch-lavender blend recommendation.  I recently tried the rainbow meadow's blend calculator for Love Spell and it's lovely.


----------



## xyxoxy (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm a huge patch fan!
One of my favorite blends is patch EO with green apple FO.


----------



## adoptapitbull (Nov 18, 2011)

I just did a patchouli and lemon basil blend. It was about 30/70 I'd say. Didn't measure, of course. 

The soap's still in the mold, though I can already smell the lemon basil and just a hint of the perfumey patchouli. I had some of that batter left when I made my candy cane scented soap, so I blended them both. I think that bar will smell amazing!


----------



## HenleyNatural (Nov 18, 2011)

skyfarms said:
			
		

> I'm with Judy and Soapbuddy - LOVE patchouli!
> 
> Sandalwood is very nice with it, but so pricey.  Citrus oils blend great and I second the patch-lavender blend recommendation.  I recently tried the rainbow meadow's blend calculator for Love Spell and it's lovely.



Hi skyfarms, I found Love Spell on Rainbow Meadows and thinking about giving it a try.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## HenleyNatural (Nov 18, 2011)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> I'm a huge patch fan!
> One of my favorite blends is patch EO with green apple FO.



I actually have some green apple FO.  I may be giving your suggestion a try.  Thanks!


----------

